# spiderman shattered dimensions



## 420 santosh (Dec 8, 2010)

hey guys i recently played shattered dimensions in my pc..
the thing is that the keys are so hard that i need to press enter 10-15 times to select an option..and also esc 10-15 times to quit..and even the keys like w,a,s,d are very un-responsive i.e i need to press it 20-30 times to just move SPIDERMAN..and SPACE for jumping its a hard core task to just make him jump..
can anybody recommend a fix for this..???


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm also playing the game and facing the same issue.
Need to search for patches (if any)....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 8, 2010)

That's odd. Have any of you tried it with a controller?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 10, 2010)

I am playing this now. And I tried with both controller and keyboard. I am having no problem with either of them. Controls are tight,responsive and smooth


----------



## 420 santosh (Dec 10, 2010)

Post removed.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 12, 2010)

Uninstalled!!!!

It sucks!!! In a fight I don't know if my key press is working or not or I'm not making the right timing as nothing happens. No response.

Gonna try Darksiders.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Uninstalled!!!!
> 
> It sucks!!! In a fight I don't know if my key press is working or not or I'm not making the right timing as nothing happens. No response.
> 
> Gonna try Darksiders.


Get a 360 controller rhitwick and save yourself the agony of playing these gems on the mouse and keyboard. Even if you are a casual gamer, this accessory would be a worthy purchase, trust me on this.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 12, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Get a 360 controller rhitwick and save yourself the agony of playing these gems on the mouse and keyboard. Even if you are a casual gamer, this accessory would be a worthy purchase, trust me on this.



Ethan, can u tell me more about this 360 controller?
I've never thought of using them so never tried to know how do they work?

I would really appreciate ur help.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Ethan, can u tell me more about this 360 controller?
> I've never thought of using them so never tried to know how do they work?
> 
> I would really appreciate ur help.


Well, the 360 controller has 2 thumb sticks, each placed appropriately for your thumbs, to take control of camera and movements navigation in games. It has 2 shoulder buttons for your index finger called the Right Bumper and the Left Bumper. 2 concave trigger buttons for your middle fingers to be used and they are pressure sensitive. Apart from that, it has 4 action buttons; A,B,X & Y and a D-Pad or a directional pad.

This gamepad is extremely useful in games which have a third person view and has a open-world navigation system. Also games which rely heavily on quick combos and quick time events. It's great for FPS too, but nothing beats the mouse and keyboard combo for FPS titles. Racing games handle great with this controller too. 

Take Spiderman: Shattered Dimensions for instance. This game needs quick camera navigations, as it has to adapt to the web swinging movements that Spider-Man performs. A mouse rotation turns out to be very awkward in this case. Whereas, a gamepad has full control over the rotation on a full 360 degree angle. So at any point you can promptly switch the view. You can even adjust the sensitivity to your liking. 

The best part is that you get to sit back and relax while playing games. All the recent games have maximum support for this controller. All the button prompts are correctly assigned. Heck games like FIFA 2011 are ported from console in such a way that it has the 360 controller showing up in the controls menu, rather than the mouse and keyboard. 

Games like PROTOTYPE, Batman: Arkham Asylum, Prince of Persia, DMC4, Assassin's Creed, Darksiders etc. are all best played with a controller. You can get the controller for like 1.2k and it would be an awesome investment. I got my 360 controller around 2 years back and now I use it to play almost all my games, yes, even FPS titles. I recently completed Black Ops using it. Get the controller dude and you will really begin to appreciate these games and the way they are meant to be played.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 12, 2010)

Fps are best played in a keyboard,mouse setup. So are the mmo's and rpg's.

But tps games and  infact games having an 'over the shoulder' camera best played on a controller.

+1 for xbox360 controller.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 12, 2010)

360 controller rocks.period.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 12, 2010)

This game is cool. My only complaint is, they made all the spiderman guys witty. It would have been great to see at least one bad ass spidy.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jan 8, 2011)

im facing the same problem ,
vamsi_krishna
cud u tell ur systm config
i read when i googled this problem that it might be the gpu's problm...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 8, 2011)

Some of my friends who were running the game on 9400GT faced the exact same problem. The problem stayed ON even after cranking the visuals down.


----------

